# sublimation on full cotton



## yeste (Jul 24, 2010)

I do find a method to do sublimation on full cotton, use one coatings,both for light color and dark corlor,except black.

wonderful discovery


----------



## scg (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll bite.....what are you using for the coating?
Love to pics.....especially on the darker colors


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

And pictures after 10 washes please too 
How heavy is the hand?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Details please.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

What pictures? Were they removed?


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

bornover said:


> What pictures? Were they removed?


He never loaded any pictures the poster was saying "Love to see pics" but left out a word. 

It is probably some crap that we already have that does not work like goose juice or cotton trans.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

yeste said:


> I do find a method to do sublimation on full cotton, use one coatings,both for light color and dark corlor,except black.
> 
> wonderful discovery


 
I refuse to bite - delete thread.


----------



## yeste (Jul 24, 2010)

hi guys ,some pics like these

it showed u how to do, 

i have a complete video, it is big size as large as 30M,if you like ,leave your email, i can send to u.


----------



## yeste (Jul 24, 2010)

D.Evo. said:


> And pictures after 10 washes please too
> How heavy is the hand?




one of my friend showed me how to sublimate on cotton, firstly i do not believe, but he show me the video,now i have to believe that.

and now i am plan to buy some to have a try, to test the wash and feelings, any news i will firstly show here


----------



## aldan (Jul 21, 2010)

yeste, please keep us informed!


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

You can see in the pics where a chemical is applied to the shirt. I is probably a polyester treatment of some kind. I am extremely skeptical that it would perform like and have the wash-fastness of a DTG print.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Lets just say it actually works and the end product is good. How many shirts could one realistically complete in an hours time? There is no way with the amount of time it would take to do a set of shirts that you could compete price wise with a person doing DTG. It makes as much sense as a person doing DTG to take a poly shirt, coat in with chemiclas and then DTG the print.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

I wonder if their paying Disney licensing for that Mickey Mouse graphic?.....


----------



## yeste (Jul 24, 2010)

IYFGraphics said:


> I wonder if their paying Disney licensing for that Mickey Mouse graphic?.....



funny guys


----------



## yeste (Jul 24, 2010)

On-line Jerseys said:


> Lets just say it actually works and the end product is good. How many shirts could one realistically complete in an hours time? There is no way with the amount of time it would take to do a set of shirts that you could compete price wise with a person doing DTG. It makes as much sense as a person doing DTG to take a poly shirt, coat in with chemiclas and then DTG the print.



yes,you are right, but it seems cost less$$,even spend more time.
and may suitable for some who are new.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

yeste said:


> funny guys


I would take that as a no.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

I just don't get the sublimation on cotton thing. Why would you want to have dye sublimation ink sitting on top of a cotton garment very much like pigment inks made for cotton. The great thing about true sublimation is how the dye is infused in the polyester fibers and provides no hand and a bullet proof print.

Why would someone want a likely inferior process compared to DTG or screen printing on cotton garments. Is it just to give people with small format printers setup for dye sublimation a way to print on colored garments?


----------



## PixStar (Feb 2, 2009)

bornover said:


> I just don't get the sublimation on cotton thing. Why would you want to have dye sublimation ink sitting on top of a cotton garment very much like pigment inks made for cotton. The great thing about true sublimation is how the dye is infused in the polyester fibers and provides no hand and a bullet proof print.
> 
> Why would someone want a likely inferior process compared to DTG or screen printing on cotton garments. Is it just to give people with small format printers setup for dye sublimation a way to print on colored garments?


Good points.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Please wash.
Show before and after.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

waqaskhalid said:


> after applying the solution via spray or anyother way, dry it and then carry out the sublimation printing. It does work


Yeah it works the same way that the other products on the market works the only problem is that the print fades rather quickly after the very first wash. If the buyer is not going to wash the shirt then yeah it's acceptable otherwise this method would be a total waste. Plus the colors are not as vibrant like they are when you print on garments designed for sublimation.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

waqaskhalid said:


> yes fading was one of the problems i faced, but i realized that if i used a concentrated binder solution, it doesnt fade, even after washes. The process is still more like an experiment, but with experience i think it would work


Did you use it on those samples you posted because that is just the issue I have with sublimating on cotton. The images are dull.


----------



## Double Tees (Jan 1, 2010)

Im not sold on it


----------



## mike01 (Jun 6, 2010)

What is the coating you put on for this application. I am new to this site but have been doing sublimation for awhile now and what more choices for shirts colors than white or gray. Would like more info please on this.


----------



## T1100 (Jun 15, 2010)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=21280&stc=1&d=1300818604

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=21281&stc=1&d=1300818604

sublimation on 100% cotton without a heavy hand feel. the pictures are after 3 washes and 8 hours soaking on detergent.
I just past the first stage testing - washing fastness. and is now undergo light fastness testing. Will let know after a month under sunlight exposure ( two weeks past and no change in color).


----------



## PaoloMonic (Jan 29, 2015)

whats the update?


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

I found a site......DyePress Graphic Supply that sells a coating that you spray on the shirt to sublimate on cotton.....I haven't tried it yet but I'm planning on buying some as it's not too expensive in the scheme of things.....I'll post some pics after I try it


----------

